# Initial inpatient visit. Need education.



## daniel (Oct 1, 2008)

Need to be educated on initial inpatient visits E/M coding.

If the patient is admitted to the hopital and the physicians orders
a treadmill excersise testing with cardiolite & NW Myocardial Perf Multi Rest/Stress test. Is there codes for this, and if there are. Which I'm pretty sure there is. Just haven't looked into it at this moment. 

Do you bill for the E/M initial hopitial codes with the cpt for these other services.

Respectfully
Daniel, CPC


----------



## RenaHall (Oct 1, 2008)

Daniel, who are you coding for?  If your doctor only ordered the tests, then you would not bill for them...only for the consult or  transfer of care visit.  
Rena


----------



## daniel (Oct 2, 2008)

Well now that I'm up to speed on you response. 

Looking throught this report, I see he did a Treadmill excercise testing with Cardiolite. using the Bruce protocol. And no it wasn't ordered. He did it in addition to admitting the paitient. He's a cardiologist.

Can I bill for the treadmill and if so, what CPT is used? And is modifier 26 needed. Or do I just add this info in determining my level of service for the E/M inpatient CPT. But he did order the NM myocardial Perf Multi Rest/Stress, so I'm clear now on not billing for that. 

By the way I code for a Family Practice. Primarly focused on outpatient E/M. And minor procedure. Plus were expanded and bringing on specialist. But I just code routine E/M and now some outpatient services. But recently I'm been getting these inpatient services on my desk. And that works new to me. So switching my head from different specialty to another. Twists my thinking at times. 

Respectfully
Daniel, CPC


----------

